# Alvin #11 : Slow build "First try aluminium core"



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

I got this goodies stuff from my friend Gimbal






















This how i work with aluminium
















































Thanks for looking
Regards
"A26"


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool, Alvin!! You got some nice gifts and are well on the way to a few nice shooters, keep us posted!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like a great start for a new shooter..Be waiting for the finished shooter

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks fo sharing!!!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Great idea!

To success, my friend!



DL


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!  I have lots of respect for the hard work  Good luck with your builds


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Alvin, it's good you showed the simple drill method of cutting for those who don't have access to band saws, water jets etc.. A center punch or nail, a hand drill and bit, some patience and a couple rasps and files. I use that methjod myself on some wood projects even though I have a band saw for really tight curves. It goes to show if you want to make your own high tech cored slingshot you can with simple hand tools and a little patience. Aluminum isn't hard to rasp and form. I hope I see more artisanal core projects. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice.. Waiting for more


----------



## harlan whitman (Mar 27, 2012)

Talk about getting it done! Nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I am thinking about making an aluminum core slingshot myself as well. You have inspired me to start one as well. Thanks again & keep us posted on the progress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very laborious and patient, they will be wonderful pieces.

:wave:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to finished product. Thanks for shsring


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's cool can't wait for the next step 
Cheers


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Looks like a great start for a new shooter..Be waiting for the finished shooter
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser





devils son in law said:


> Very cool, Alvin!! You got some nice gifts and are well on the way to a few nice shooters, keep us posted!





slingshotnew said:


> Thanks fo sharing!!!!!





Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Great idea!
> 
> To success, my friend!
> 
> ...





Can-Opener said:


> Way to go!  I have lots of respect for the hard work  Good luck with your builds





E.G. said:


> Nice.. Waiting for more





harlan whitman said:


> Talk about getting it done! Nice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk





alfshooter said:


> Very laborious and patient, they will be wonderful pieces.
> 
> :wave:





Tag said:


> Looking forward to finished product. Thanks for shsring





leon13 said:


> That's cool can't wait for the next step
> Cheers





Albinogek said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am thinking about making an aluminum core slingshot myself as well. You have inspired me to start one as well. Thanks again & keep us posted on the progress.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you so much to all senior...


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Alvin, it's good you showed the simple drill method of cutting for those who don't have access to band saws, water jets etc.. A center punch or nail, a hand drill and bit, some patience and a couple rasps and files. I use that methjod myself on some wood projects even though I have a band saw for really tight curves. It goes to show if you want to make your own high tech cored slingshot you can with simple hand tools and a little patience. Aluminum isn't hard to rasp and form. I hope I see more artisanal core projects. Thanks again for sharing.


Thanks a lot Mr. chuck,,,,

I just wanted to share how to work with all family members here who have limited tools to work,,,,

I just hope this can help even though it may be many who know this way,,,

regards

"A26"


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

progress continue....

1/2

make the frame...

i use postcard wood from my friend Jeb

the awesome wood i ever have so far...

Thanks a lot Jeb....












​




​​
glue the frame to the core

i use 5minute Epotec Glue....












​




​
Add mosaic pin....












​










​


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

2/2

this spacer and how i clamp not square material,,,, (useing officce rubber)












​




​​
i use scorll saw, drill and hacksaw to make the attachman sistem...















another mosaic pin






​










​​​
Next progress coming soon....

regards

"A26"


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing work Alvin! :bowdown: :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You are another jeweler of slingshots! I love it!!! Thanks for posting your "work along" process...it gives those who want to try making a core frame, some knowledge and inspiration and as you demonstrated, hand tools are fine (obviously!) so one doesn't have to have thousands of bucks worth of shop equipment...and relatively little space too. I haven't tried an alum core yet, I might try a micarta core puzzle someday using hard wood flooring pieces I can get here almost free or free, but I'm not much into appearance so much as comfort to the hand...just my style Your nice thick handle sure looks comfy though!!

What gems these three core slingshots will turn out to be!

Your banding attachment holes and cuts sure are precise...great work amigo.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

E.G. said:


> Amazing work Alvin! :bowdown: :wave:


Thanks Mr. E.G



Chuck Daehler said:


> You are another jeweler of slingshots! I love it!!! Thanks for posting your "work along" process...it gives those who want to try making a core frame, some knowledge and inspiration and as you demonstrated, hand tools are fine (obviously!) so one doesn't have to have thousands of bucks worth of shop equipment...and relatively little space too. I haven't tried an alum core yet, I might try a micarta core puzzle someday using hard wood flooring pieces I can get here almost free or free, but I'm not much into appearance so much as comfort to the hand...just my style Your nice thick handle sure looks comfy though!!
> 
> What gems these three core slingshots will turn out to be!
> 
> Your banding attachment holes and cuts sure are precise...great work amigo.


Thansk for your words Mr. Chuck.... Thats my goal,,,,


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Just to express my appreciation,

I seldom post, but observe every day.

Thank you. Your work and post is very interesting, informative, and inspiring.

Thanks,

Dwight


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Progress and Final product...

1/2 : Sanding progress

sanding wood and aluminium together = this is a big mistake (never to do this)






​
cover the wood with dutc tape paper












​




​​
i try to finish with car wax,,,,






​










​​
Cover the aluuminium and sanding the wood again






​


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

2/2 Final product







































































not perfect but i really happy....

Thanks For Looking...

critism and suggestion welcome here

regards

"A26"


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dwight said:


> Just to express my appreciation,
> 
> I seldom post, but observe every day.
> 
> ...


Thansk a lot Mr. Dwiht

glad to here this topic can give you inspiration....

regards

"A26"


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

completely amazing. even more beautiful than your last. well done amigo!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for showing mate.

The top of craftmanship is near!



Rip


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> completely amazing. even more beautiful than your last. well done amigo!


Thansk a lot Mr. Byudzai...

still have much error in this SS,,,,

but I'm still happy for my first try aluminium core....

I hope can make more better on future..

best regards

"A26"


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Thanks for showing mate.
> 
> The top of craftmanship is near!
> 
> ...


Thanks Comrade


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow " :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank you very much, exquisite work.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> "Wow " :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank you very much, exquisite work.


Thanks A lot Mr. alfshooter


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow
Great job done on this SS


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Wow
> Great job done on this SS


Thansk a lot Mr. Widget....


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

They are beautiful, what i notice, top lamination part are out of center. I have itself same problem sometimes, epoxy is slippery and when clamp parts together, it may move bit. Now i have discover, that first press it with fingers and wait when epoxy is bit cured, and then clamp, so parts not move anymore .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Alvin great job, wonderful to watch the whole thing come together! Thank you for sharing  congrats on an awesome job on your first aluminum core attempts.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sharker said:


> They are beautiful, what i notice, top lamination part are out of center. I have itself same problem sometimes, epoxy is slippery and when clamp parts together, it may move bit. Now i have discover, that first press it with fingers and wait when epoxy is bit cured, and then clamp, so parts not move anymore .


Thanks a lot Mr. Sharrker and thanks again for the tips Sir....



Btoon84 said:


> Wow Alvin great job, wonderful to watch the whole thing come together! Thank you for sharing  congrats on an awesome job on your first aluminum core attempts.


Thanks a lot Mr. Btoon84 and YW sir,,,,

this my first so i'm soo happy with the result even so many have mistake at the SS,,,,


----------



## Swejim (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work!! I like this kind of pictures Great inspiration. I read about to never sand aluminium and wood together, thanks for writing about that. This is a great forum to learn from mistakes whitout making them. But be sure of that I will provide with some new mistakes of my own:-D


----------

